# κοιμηθείτε



## dukaine

Μήπως αισθάνεστε πιο κουρασμένοι από ότι ήσασταν πριν κοιμηθείτε; 

When I looked up this conjugation, I only saw it with either θα or να. Is this just a subjunctive form that is able to be used without the particles? Is the particle colloquially dropped?


----------



## Perseas

Here "πριν κοιμηθείτε" means "before you slept" (because of the past tense of "ήσασταν).

But in "Τηλεφωνήστε μου, πριν κοιμηθείτε", it means "before you sleep" (because of the imperative "τηλεφωνήστε").

It is subjunctive and you can also use "πριν να" but this form is not so common.


----------



## dukaine

Perseas said:


> It is subjunctive and you can also use "πριν να" but this form is not so common.



So basically, the να is dropped. Is this only with πριν or for other subjunctive situations?


----------



## Helleno File

dukaine said:


> So basically, the να is dropped. Is this only with πριν or for other subjunctive situations?


I think it's not so much that να can be dropped as it can be added.  This is only in temporal clauses.  "Mέχρι", until, is followed by να + subjunctive for the future, suggesting uncertainty, but που + indicative in the past when you know what happened. Compare "Θα περιμένω μέχρι να έρθει ο Κώστας" and "Περίμενα που ήρθε ο Κώστας." Similarly "όταν", when, is followed by the indicative, but the subjunctive if you want to add a hint of doubt: "θα το πιστέψω όταν το δω" - "I'll believe it when I see it". 

"Να" to express purpose is always present: "θέλω να...", "για να..."  Other conjunctions can be followed by the subjunctive, with να (always) e.g. "χωρίς να" ('without'), or never with να, such as "ώστε".


----------



## dukaine

Helleno File said:


> I think it's not so much that να can be dropped as it can be added.  This is only in temporal clauses.  "Mέχρι", until, is followed by να + subjunctive for the future, suggesting uncertainty, but που + indicative in the past when you know what happened. Compare "Θα περιμένω μέχρι να έρθει ο Κώστας" and "Περίμενα που ήρθε ο Κώστας." Similarly "όταν", when, is followed by the indicative, but the subjunctive if you want to add a hint of doubt: "θα το πιστέψω όταν το δω" - "I'll believe it when I see it".
> 
> "Να" to express purpose is always present: "θέλω να...", "για να..."  Other conjunctions can be followed by the subjunctive, with να (always) e.g. "χωρίς να" ('without'), or never with να, such as "ώστε".


Hmm, I think I get it a little bit. I'll be watching for these situations you mentioned as I'm reading. You gave very good examples, thank you!


----------



## ioanell

Hi,


Helleno File said:


> "Mέχρι", until, is followed by να + subjunctive for the future, suggesting uncertainty, but που + indicative in the past when you know what happened. Compare "Θα περιμένω μέχρι να έρθει ο Κώστας"



*μέχρι να έρθει ο Κώστας* does not suggest uncertainty, but sth which is expected (here, in the near future). It is a time clause denoting when the action of the main clause *Θα περιμένω* is going to be completed.



Helleno File said:


> "Περίμενα που ήρθε ο Κώστας."



"Περίμενα *μέχρι *που ήρθε ο Κώστας."
[/QUOTE]

*μέχρι που *ήρθε ο Κώστας time clause denoting when in the past the action of the main clause was completed.



Helleno File said:


> "όταν", when, is followed by .... the subjunctive if you want to add a hint of doubt: "θα το πιστέψω όταν το δω"



Not necessarily true. "θα το πιστέψω όταν το δω": Here, the possible hint of doubt is generated by the main clause, the verb of which θα πιστέψω implies that the interlocutor or what he has said may be unreliable.


----------



## Tr05

dukaine said:


> So basically, the να is dropped. Is this only with πριν or for other subjunctive situations?



Also. _"αφού/αφότου" (=after). _

Namely, words that introduce temporal subordinate clauses. Most of them are likely to be followed by the subjunctive in reference to a future event (in comparison with the time frame of the other action described in the sentence, so, not necessarily the time frame in which the person is talking).

As in your example: "... από ό,τι _ήσασταν *πριν*_ _κοιμηθείτε_;". Βoth were past actions by the time the speaker had said that, but, between them, these two actions were never part of the same time frame anyways.


----------



## Αγγελος

πριν φύγεις, προτού φύγεις, αφού φύγεις, όταν έρθεις, άμα έρθεις, μόλις έρθεις, όποτε έρθεις... all these are perfectly standard constructions.
πριν να φύγεις and όταν θα έρθεις are possible but perhaps less elegant. In προτού φύγεις and αφού φύγεις, no θα or να may be added.
(Αφού θα φύγεις is perfectly correct if it means "since you are going to leave...", but that's a different sense of αφού.)


----------

